# Cat pain killer spilt on skin - vetergesic



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,


My cat is poorly and when I had to give him a syringe of vetergesic into his mouth. He jerked and a bit of the liquid landed on my skin. I washed it off straight away but am worried that it could have been absorbed into my skin, I'm 5 weeks, 6 days pregnant and nervously waiting the first scan. It would be great if someone can put my mind at rest. DH will be doing this job from now on.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Chances of any absorption are negligible, if you washed the product off immediately. Good luck for the first scan and get DH to deal with anything to do with the cat from now on


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Mavz. We have to get quite a few tablets into him a day as well as the syringe of pain killer. DH has now taken over the medication handling - we just have to hope he doesn't fling it over me as I now get to wrap the furry one in a towel to hold him still - definitely a two person job unfortunately.  We usually mix meds in his food but the issue is he isn't eating any so that's out.


----------

